# How many people have an active cubing related youtube?



## Cyrus C. (Oct 19, 2009)

How many of you guys have an active, cubing related youtube?

EDIT: for some reason it didn't forward me to the page that lets you make a poll so...


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Oct 19, 2009)

Look under people's usernames.


----------



## esquimalt1 (Oct 19, 2009)

Me


----------



## Cyrus C. (Oct 19, 2009)

Ethan Rosen said:


> Look under people's usernames.



Some aren't active/cubing related.


----------



## Edward (Oct 19, 2009)

My youtube is dedicated to speedsolving


----------



## Edmund (Oct 19, 2009)

I do.


----------



## cardsNcubes (Oct 19, 2009)

I do too. It's not purely cubing, but it's where all my cube videos go...


----------



## ianini (Oct 19, 2009)

i do


----------



## PCwizCube (Oct 19, 2009)

I have an active all-cubing related account, PCwizCube. There are some popular Rubik's Magic and Fridrich F2L tutorials on there. Also, I have some of my better solves on video (mostly 3x3).
http://www.youtube.com/user/pcwizcube

I currently I have 218 subscribers, and I hope to get more!


----------



## Edward (Oct 19, 2009)

Rubik's Cube Fan said:


> I have an active all-cubing related account, PCwizCube. There are some popular Rubik's Magic and Fridrich F2L tutorials on there. Also, I have some of my better solves on video (mostly 3x3).
> http://www.youtube.com/user/pcwizcube
> 
> I currently I have 218 subscribers, and I hope to get more!



lucky, no matter how much ive tried, ive never been able to get more that 20 subscribers on any account


----------



## blah (Oct 19, 2009)

Edward said:


> Rubik's Cube Fan said:
> 
> 
> > I have an active all-cubing related account, PCwizCube. There are some popular Rubik's Magic and Fridrich F2L tutorials on there. Also, I have some of my better solves on video (mostly 3x3).
> ...


If only you had eleven accounts...  (220 > 218)


----------



## JCT1335 (Oct 19, 2009)

i do


----------



## JTW2007 (Oct 19, 2009)

I do.


----------



## 4Chan (Oct 19, 2009)

Edward said:


> Rubik's Cube Fan said:
> 
> 
> > I have an active all-cubing related account, PCwizCube. There are some popular Rubik's Magic and Fridrich F2L tutorials on there. Also, I have some of my better solves on video (mostly 3x3).
> ...



MAKE RUNESCAPE VIDEOS.

Seriously, 75 of my subbers are for this one runescape video I made. 
>.>


----------



## DavidSanders (Oct 19, 2009)

I do have a youtube channel, but usually I am too lazy to make videos, or the times just are not good enough.


----------



## Edmund (Oct 19, 2009)

Rubik's Cube Fan said:


> I have an active all-cubing related account, PCwizCube. There are some popular Rubik's Magic and Fridrich F2L tutorials on there. Also, I have some of my better solves on video (mostly 3x3).
> http://www.youtube.com/user/pcwizcube
> 
> I currently I have 218 subscribers, and I hope to get more!



You have a great restringing magic tutorial


----------



## teller (Oct 19, 2009)

Mostly fingertricks; I post a new one every once in awhile. Almost no subscribers, but if I ever see someone doing one of my signature moves, it will warm my heart.


----------



## Edward (Oct 19, 2009)

teller said:


> Mostly fingertricks; I post a new one every once in awhile. Almost no subscribers, but if I ever see someone doing one of my signature moves, it will warm my heart.



Now i get your sig.

Ill be warming your heart when my wrist heals


----------



## DavidWoner (Oct 19, 2009)

I don't understand the point of this thread.


----------



## Edward (Oct 19, 2009)

DavidWoner said:


> I don't understand the point of this thread.



Its pretty much going to be a couple of pages of "i do", with the occasional semi conversation.


----------



## idpapro (Oct 19, 2009)

i have one, its pretty AWSOME!!


----------



## Faz (Oct 19, 2009)

I have one.


----------



## Weston (Oct 19, 2009)

Yo tambien.


----------



## LNZ (Oct 19, 2009)

No I don't.

But I have watched over 1900 cube and puzzle videos though.


----------



## Lorenzo (Oct 19, 2009)

I have a cubing related channel. But it sucks and Youtube messed with the audio in 2 of my videos.


----------



## liljthedude (Oct 19, 2009)

Not until I'm faster/and get a new camera(or fix mine). Though I do have a Youtube, but only one video.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 19, 2009)

I do.


----------



## mazei (Oct 19, 2009)

I do.

Just go to youtube and search about cubing, then go through related videos or subbers of a person(people like Erik or Harris or Yu or whoever that has a lot of cuber subbers)


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 19, 2009)

I do. But it's ****. Don't watch the videos. I don't know why I make them. Oh well, I enjoy making them.


----------



## Muesli (Oct 19, 2009)

*waves arms around*

Pick me! Pick me!


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 19, 2009)

Edward said:


> Rubik's Cube Fan said:
> 
> 
> > I have an active all-cubing related account, PCwizCube. There are some popular Rubik's Magic and Fridrich F2L tutorials on there. Also, I have some of my better solves on video (mostly 3x3).
> ...


Not lucky, his videos are very good. He deserves way more popularity. MeMyselfandPi is way worse than you.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Oct 19, 2009)

me doez


----------



## PCwizCube (Oct 19, 2009)

Edmund said:


> Rubik's Cube Fan said:
> 
> 
> > I have an active all-cubing related account, PCwizCube. There are some popular Rubik's Magic and Fridrich F2L tutorials on there. Also, I have some of my better solves on video (mostly 3x3).
> ...





ZB_FTW!!! said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > Rubik's Cube Fan said:
> ...


Thanks guys


----------



## waffle=ijm (Oct 19, 2009)

i has a channel...


----------



## Daniel Wu (Oct 19, 2009)

I has a channel too. It's just slow solving vids (with no audio for the moment...).


----------



## GermanCube (Oct 19, 2009)

I also have a cubing related Channel. Right now I'm just not as active as I want to be.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Oct 19, 2009)

Yes. but I don't have it just for cubing.
I also play video games, do Pokemon Blue walkthroughs (shhhh!), and do other random stuff.

Most is cubing, though.


----------



## KubeKid73 (Oct 19, 2009)

Lol. Pokemon Blue? Why just Blue?


----------



## IamWEB (Oct 19, 2009)

POKEMON BLUE!

I post more than just cubing videos D), but yes I post many videos.






<<<<


----------



## cubeninjaIV (Oct 19, 2009)

i have videos almost daily, mostly solves because no one ever asks for anything else
almost 70 videos of only cubing!!!!


----------



## Ranzha (Oct 20, 2009)

Mine is RanzhaTheLoneVlogger.
Not daily solves, but vlogging about cube stuff.
Tutorials soon.
Solves soon as well.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Oct 20, 2009)

KubeKid73 said:


> Lol. Pokemon Blue? Why just Blue?





IamWEB said:


> POKEMON BLUE!


Because a friend and I are doing it co-op. His name is ShadowsXElite. Check him out. He does walkthroughs a lot, and has like 1500+ subs.
[youtubehd]xRYTG_zHadc[/youtubehd]


----------



## TemurAmir (Oct 20, 2009)

me


----------



## TheMachanga (Oct 29, 2009)

Me


----------



## u Cube (Feb 22, 2019)

Me! In have 105 subs and trying to hit 200 soon https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCzjunziZQe1ChB_Y5mlr-Rw


----------

